#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Performance wise which is better Drupal 7 and Drupal 8?

## Bhavya

Improvement of Drupal8 has touched a maturity level whereby alpha versions have been out. Obviously,I am curious to know how Drupal 7 and Drupal 8 different from each other performancewise. Can guys give me a performance wise comparison of Drupal 7 andDrupal 8?

----------

